# External Shower - Brownhills strike again!!



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

My van has a connection for an external shower but does anyone know where I can get the actual shower attachment?


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Should have come with the van. Mine did.

Alan


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

I assume it has a screw on thread? If so, check and then visit your nearest DIY shed, they have a selection of hoses and shower heads. If you want one with an on/off trigger on the shower head itself then any accessories shop should be able to sell you one - I know IH sell them from their (tiny) accessory corner.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and mine. You could probably make one up fairly easily, or try CAKtanks? Failing that, Rapido at wokingham


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

CAK Tanks website shows one of these:

DLTEXS688 External Mixer Shower Point, Trigger Handset & Hose.

Have a look.

P&L


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

After reading all of your comments I rang the dealers who said that it should have been supplied with the van. They have them in stock and are sending one out.
Thank you all for your help :lol: :lol:


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Just a quick update..........I rang Brownhills last week re the shower and they said that they would send one out.
The day before yesterday it arrived.........................in a box 8 feet long by 2½ feet wide!!!!!!!! On opening said box, there was the shower attachment, plus a slide-out door and two window catches :roll: 
I rang Brownhills twice yesterday and once today to let them know of the problem, and finally managed to speak to someone who said that if I could not use the door and window catches then I could drop them off at the nearest Brownhills and they would return them to Newark :roll: :roll: 
Is it me?


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

MalanCris said:


> Just a quick update..........I rang Brownhills last week re the shower and they said that they would send one out.
> The day before yesterday it arrived.........................in a box 8 feet long by 2½ feet wide!!!!!!!! On opening said box, there was the shower attachment, plus a slide-out door and two window catches :roll:
> I rang Brownhills twice yesterday and once today to let them know of the problem, and finally managed to speak to someone who said that if I could not use the door and window catches then I could drop them off at the nearest Brownhills and they would return them to Newark :roll: :roll:
> Is it me?


Put em straight on ebay :wink: :wink: or offer them for sale on here.

Have a nice meal out with the proceeds.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

twinky said:


> MalanCris said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick update..........I rang Brownhills last week re the shower and they said that they would send one out.
> ...


----------



## 99419 (May 26, 2006)

Probably find the shower will be no use because the external shower has a bayonet push and twist fitting.


----------

